
The second quantum revolution - dafer45
http://second-tech.com/wordpress/index.php/2018/04/14/the-second-quantum-revolution/
======
core-questions
I'm continually surprised that these articles on quantum computing never
mention D-Wave, who have a working 2000 qubit machine. Sure, it's not a gate
model, but it's working and available today, exhibits macroscale quantum
effects, and is well on its way to demonstrating quantum advantage on
optimization problems.

It's always the same old, 5-qubit useless IBM machine, when production,
commercially available quantum machines are actually being built right now.
They have a real PR problem when articles like this never mention D-Wave.

~~~
dafer45
D-wave is certainly interesting, but one of the main problems is that no one
really knows what's going on. It's not really clear how or if the machine
actually performs any calculations beyond what is classically possible. The
recent progress is much more robust in this sense, with multiple actors
currently moving forward to scale up the number of qubits.

That said, quantum technology is not only about quantum computation. What is
happening now is that industry is gaining very detailed control of the
production process all the way down to the atomic scale. See for example this
([https://phys.org/news/2018-05-dutch-firm-asml-microchip-
tech...](https://phys.org/news/2018-05-dutch-firm-asml-microchip-tech.html))
article, which mentions how chip manufacturer are about to gain precision that
is finer than the atomic scale.

